# Maltese & Muscle?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

A judge commented that Milo has loads of muscle when he was going over him - is that good? are maltese supposed to have lots of muscle?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A young dog in good shape should be muscular. That's HEALTHY.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh good! I thought so just wasn't sure.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Show dogs are supposed to be in shape. That is a very good thing. Some handlers use doggy treadmills to keep their dogs in shape.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the answer!
I wasn't really sure the way the judge said it lol.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol That just means that Milo's a real stud!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the vet felt Jodi's backed legs and said he was "ripped" , ...I was so proud...that's my little man...LOL


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

"ripped"...LOL!

I *LOVE* it!


----------

